# Asst. Dir of Security and Safety RIC



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Assistant Director of Security and Safety of Administration
Institution:
*Rhode Island College*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/05/2019

Application Due:
12/04/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Assistant Director of Security and Safety of Administration*
*Rhode Island College*

The Office of Security & Safety at Rhode Island College invites applications for the above full-time position. The individual will assist the Director of Security and Safety/Chief of Campus Police with the administration of the Department with regard to the training, policies, procedures, rules, and regulations, along with professional standards and accreditation and best practices pertaining to campus security and safety.

Founded in 1854, Rhode Island College is a distinctive regional college personalizing education for undergraduate and graduate students. The college serves approximately 9,000 undergraduate and graduate students through its five schools: the Faculty of Arts and Sciences, the Feinstein School of Education and Human Development, the School of Business, the School of Nursing and the School of Social Work.

The 180-acre campus is located in beautiful, historic Providence, Rhode Island's capital, with excellent proximity to the academic and cultural resources of Boston and New York City.

*Required qualifications include:* Bachelor's degree and successful completion of the Rhode Island Municipal Police Training Academy or its accredited equivalent; minimum of three years of experience in areas related to public safety and law enforcements to include one year of administrative and supervisory experience.

*Preferred qualifications in any of the following:* Master's Degree; accreditation experience; ability to design and develop training programs and the ability to review, understand, and apply concepts presented in training programs, conference, and/or professional literature; bilingual (English/Spanish).

*Application deadline:* December 4, 2019.

For a full job description, which include additional responsibilities and requirements for the position and application procedures, see Rhode Island College Employment Opportunities | Home. Candidates must apply on-line, using Rhode Island College's PeopleAdmin Applicant Tracking system.

As an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity institution that values and is committed to inclusion and expanding the diversity of its faculty and staff, the College invites members of protected classes, including minorities and persons with disabilities, to identify themselves as such at the time of application.

www.ric.edu
*Application Information*
Contact:
HR
Rhode Island College

Phone:
401-456-8216

Online App. Form:
https://employment.ric.edu/


----------

